# Spain deploys coronavirus robots that 'test 80,000 patients a day' in AI breakthrough



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/world-news/spain-deploys-coronavirus-robots-test-21733020
She said at a conference: "A plan to automate tests through robots has been already designed, and Spain has committed to buying four robots that will allow us to execute 80,000 tests per day."

It comes after the government in Spain warned that "the worst is yet to come".


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Love the misleading headline. It's from the daily Star. Equivalent to the US's National Inquirer. Not that the mainstream press is never guilty.

Headline:* Spain deploys coronavirus robots that 'test 80,000 patients a day' in AI breakthrough*

Reality: It's in the planning stages. "Raquel Yotti, head of Madrid's Health Institute Carlos III, said the plans to deploy the robots are already under way." ... "A plan to automate tests through robots has been already designed, and Spain has committed to buying four robots that will allow us to execute 80,000 tests per day."

But it's worth clicking the link just to see the young naked beauty on horseback!


----------

